# voimiensa tunnossa



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

On a TV's news magazine, it was said "Euroopan EU-krittiset voimiensa tunnossa."

I am not sure what "voimiensa tunnossa" means, but I guess it means it's getting bigger and having a larger influence. Am I correct?


----------



## Cold Breeze

If someone is "voimiensa tunnossa" they are very self-confident.


----------



## Gavril

Hi Cold Breeze,



Cold Breeze said:


> You are correct. If someone is "voimiensa tunnossa" they are also very self-confident.



I'm not a native speaker, but are you sure that _voimiensa tunnossa _means what EVOO said ("... it's getting bigger and having a larger influence")?

As far as I can tell, _voimiensa tunnossa_ only means what you said -- namely, that the EU-critical people are self-confident, aware (_tunnossa_) of how much power (_voimat_) they have. It doesn't seem to imply anything about their power *increasing* (as EVOO said).

Again, I don't mean any offense to you or EVOO, but I think this is an important distinction to make.

Regards,
Gavril


----------



## Cold Breeze

I thought about it more and I think you're right, Gavril. Because of the fact that these idiomatic expressions can be quite difficult to explain, it's important that if people disagree with somebody, they say it. Just like you did. 

Regards,
Cold Breeze (who is eagerly waiting for his Russian language studies to start)


----------



## altazure

While I don't think your definition is incorrect, I'd word it a little differently: _voimiensa tunnossa_ means that they're more powerful than ever, and they know it and act on it_. _It can also imply, though not necessarily, that they're about as powerful as they'll ever get. This interpretation is especially relevant when talking about history.

_Voitettuaan jokaisen ottelunsa tänä vuonna joukkue on voimiensa tunnossa.
__Kasvatettuaan liikevaihtoaan vuosi toisensa jälkeen yritys teki voimiensa tunnossa uuden aluevaltauksen._
_Vuonna 1942 natsi-Saksa oli voimiensa tunnossa._


----------



## Cold Breeze

Altazure, thank you. I thought it some way like that but then I couldn't write it and I started to think it wasn't right.


----------

